
Kickstarter darling Pebble shut down after being bought for $40m - yctay
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/08/kickstarter-pebble-shut-down
======
Justin_K
The deal, according to a report from Bloomberg, values the smartwatch startup
at less than $40m. If true, that is a massive drop from earlier reported
acquisition attempts. Techcruch says Pebble was first offered $740m by
watchmaker Citizen in 2015, and then $70m by Intel in early 2016. Pebble’s
chief executive, Eric Migicovsky, reportedly refused both offers.

... OUCH

